# Contemporary Christian Music?



## Puritanhead (May 15, 2007)

Does anyone listen to contemporary Christian music at all?

For example...

Casting Crowns
Nichole Nordeman


----------



## reformedman (May 16, 2007)

demon spawn !!!!!

jk


----------



## historyb (May 16, 2007)

I do. Like k-love and such


----------



## Pilgrim (May 16, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> Does anyone listen to contemporary Christian music at all?
> 
> For example...
> 
> ...



I haven't listened to much of it in recent years but If I recall correctly those were two artists that are pretty good.


----------



## Tirian (May 16, 2007)

Brave Saint Saturn....


----------



## Puddleglum (May 16, 2007)

Jars of Clay

Some Switchfoot, Derek Webb, Caedmon's Call . . . and a few others, but those are often limited to just a song or two (i.e. Skillet has one song that I like).


----------



## Puritanhead (May 16, 2007)

What about Allison Krauss' Christian music?


----------



## Dagmire (May 16, 2007)

I don't listen to much, because most that I've heard is filled with mediocre musicianship and shallow songwriting.


----------



## panta dokimazete (May 16, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> What about Allison Krauss' Christian music?



Yeah! How about the Issac's?


----------



## Puritanhead (May 16, 2007)

Dagmire said:


> I don't listen to much, because most that I've heard is filled with mediocre musicianship and shallow songwriting.


 As somber as your posts sound lately, you could benefit by listening to some uplifting music of some sort off and on throughout the day. That's your call figuring it all out.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (May 16, 2007)

Extol are one of the better bands out there that I listen to, Undeceived was pretty much the perfect album in my books.


----------



## Coram Deo (May 16, 2007)

Oy Vey........

Nope, not going there again.. except to say.........


Calvin's Geneva Psalter tunes, I have read was based musically, mathematically, diatonially and notationally on the Gregorian Chants which in turn was based on the Jewish Synagogue and Temple music to hence we come to the closest possible inspired music for the Psalter...  

Michael





trevorjohnson said:


> All Christian music, except maybe the Psalms were contemporary at one time...and even Calvin's Geneva jigs were modern for that time. So everybody, Let' s not hate soething just because it's new....


----------



## Poimen (May 16, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> What about Allison Krauss' Christian music?



I really enjoy Alison Krauss' music but I avoid her Christian music (by skipping to the next song). 

If I want to listen to Christian music I will listen to Mozart's 'Requiem' or Allegri's 'Misere Mei Deus' or Tallis' 'Spem in Alium' or hearty Psalms and Hymns. 

NO CCM thank you!


----------



## jawyman (May 16, 2007)

Casting Crowns, Salvador, Third Day, Jeremy Camp, et al.


----------



## bradofshaw (May 16, 2007)

That Derek Webb guy is pretty good. There's this prog-rock guy named Neal Morse too... not really CCM though.


----------



## Poimen (May 16, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> If Mozart is Christian music, then certainly he was CCM for his day!
> 
> I fail to see any cogent argument besides, _I don't like it _and _it just don't sound holy_. Sometimes the words are shallow, but so are some older hymns too.
> 
> ...



Trevor:

I am not going to argue with you because that is not what this thread is about. I will clarify my statements, however, by noting that I was stating an opinion not an argument. 

_non sequitur​_


----------



## Kristine with a K (May 16, 2007)

I enjoy contemporary Christian music, with limitations. I don't indulge in bands like Sonic Flood where their praise songs _to God are rocky and shout'y. However, I don't have a 100% problem with rock music, just Whom it's directed to.

Favorites: Mercy Me, Caedmon's Call, Avalon, Jeremy Camp, & Third Day. But, just like many of my believing friends...I don't like everything about these artists' theology or approach. However, I don't doubt their heart.

Blessings to all,_


----------



## Poimen (May 16, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Poimen: Fair enough. Enjoy Mozart..he is superior to CCM in many ways I do admit! (a shared opinion).



Trevor:

I shouldn't have put that _non sequitur_ phrase in my reply. That was sarcasm and admittedly, I was (probably?) baiting you. Please forgive me. 

Thanks for the graciousness of your reply.


----------



## CDM (May 16, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> All Christian music, except maybe the Psalms were contemporary at one time...and even Calvin's Geneva jigs were modern for that time. So everybody, *Let' s not hate soething just because it's new....*



Ok, I'll just hate "Christian contemporary"*** music because it's untalented and corny performed by hacks who don't even try to mask there pathetic attempts to imitate / completely copy the world's music.

As an atheist I enjoyed mocking the sad "Christian" music scene and their shameless emulating of the world's music. 

As a believer its just simply embarrassing.

Listening to some "Christian" knock-off of Nickelback makes me . Lame contemporary Christian music's philosophy = Replace all the cuss words with Christ's words and voila...instant cash machine.


***defined by the tripe heard over all the popular FM channels in every State.


----------



## aleksanderpolo (May 16, 2007)

Any CCMusician trying to "contemporize" psalms? I am getting pretty tired of the shallow lyrics...


----------



## VictorBravo (May 16, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> All Christian music, except maybe the Psalms were contemporary at one time...and even Calvin's Geneva jigs were modern for that time. So everybody, Let' s not hate soething just because it's new....



Heresy! Anything after the 18th century is trash. Trash I tell you! 

(Well, except maybe Brahms on occasion. And maybe Mozart, but I wouldn't think of his music as Christian. And there's Cesar Frank, but he was a Romanist. . . .Olivier Messiaen is 20th century so he's sort of contemporary. He was a Romanist and weird to boot, but I like some of that stuff too. . .wait, Duruflé is modern and he has some good stuff. Agh! There are contemporary composers I like!)  

I know absolutely nothing about CCM except I once read about Amy Grant on a fundamentalist website. That's how I keep up with culture.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (May 16, 2007)

I have XM radio in my car and listen to the christian channel at times between audio books when I don't want to start the next chapter yet.


----------



## KMK (May 16, 2007)

I love CCM! You know, Sweet Comfort Band, The Resurrection Band, 2nd Chapter of Acts, Larry Norman, Phil Keagy, Michael Omatrian etc.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (May 16, 2007)

Back when I had recently become a Christian I was still listening to the rock music I grew up on but felt increasingly tired of it and wanted to listen to something more "Christian." By sheer accident (which is to say by God's Providence) I turned on a TV station that I normally didn't watch and saw some Christian music videos. I saw Steven Curtis Chapman, Delirious? Third Day, Three Crosses, Jars of Clay and many more. It was exactly what I needed. 
I have to admit much of CCM is terrible, has lousy singing/lyrics but some of it is good and it weened me from rock music and nothing else could have.

I lalso like Michael Card and DC Talk.
In response to JOwen if you go to SDGB and find Discovery house music and scroll down you will find a CD entitled David Ordinary Man. It features singing by Clay Crosse, Bob Carlisle, Russ Lee, Steve Camp and Greg Long, and they sing paraphrases of the psalms. It is not great but I have found it to be enjoyable. There is also the Sons of Korah. I have not bought any of their music but I have heard a few snippets of their music and they sound interesting.


----------



## puritan lad (May 16, 2007)

What? No Zombiegutz???



Much of CCM stuff is terrible (and man-centered). But I agree, we shouldn't write all of it off. I'm more interested in the lyrics and correct theology than the style.


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 16, 2007)

KMK said:


> I love CCM! You know, Sweet Comfort Band, The Resurrection Band, 2nd Chapter of Acts, Larry Norman, *Phil Keagy*, Michael Omatrian etc.



I admit I was never much of a CCM fan.

Many years ago I served as a board member for our local crisis pregnancy center, and we held a benefit concert with Phil Keaggy at a large church edifice in the community. 

My job was to act as “greeter” at one of the doors with the specific assignment not to let anyone into the auditorium with food or drink … no questions asked.

Just before the scheduled start time for the concert this rather short, funny looking gent in a beret comes walking toward me with a cup of something in his hand. Needless to say he was not going to get by me, and so I stopped him and politely told him that no one was allowed into the auditorium with a beverage. Turns out the funny looking gent was Phil Keaggy himself. Although I saw his picture on our advertising, I did not recognize the man standing before me as the same person. And no one had warned me that he would be entering from the back of the auditorium. 

That incident didn’t help with my appreciation for CCM.


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2007)

I'm not much of a CCM fan either, although I will on occasion hear something that I do like. But for the most part CCM just seems too generic. I have always liked Michael Card's music though.

For my casual listening enjoyment I like jazz, blues, fusion, and (some) classic rock.


----------



## Dwimble (May 16, 2007)

aleksanderpolo said:


> Any CCMusician trying to "contemporize" psalms? I am getting pretty tired of the shallow lyrics...



Yes, there are some artists doing that, specifically modernizing a lot of great, old hymns. I can't recall the names offhand, but I know it is being done and I've heard some of it, and I liked it a lot. I'll check on the specifics, but someone else probably knows and will beat me to it.

As far as Psalms specifically, I don't know for sure, but I do know that John Michael Talbot has a lot of great music with lyrics that are essentially just him singing Psalms and other scriptures. Michael Card has similar things, and Keith Green's album from 20+ years ago called "Songs for the Shepherd" was excellent. Some of his songs were overly "fiery" or emotional and charismatic-ish, but that particular album is very good as are some of his others. I'm sure there are other artists with similar things as well, but I don't really keep up with much of it anymore, since I listen mainly to instrumental stuff.


----------



## Dwimble (May 16, 2007)

tcalbrecht said:


> I admit I was never much of a CCM fan.
> That incident didn’t help with my appreciation for CCM.



That's a certainly humorous little anecdote about one of life's embarrassing moments, but I have to admit that it did confuse me a bit about how it had anything to do with affecting your "appreciation for CCM."


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 16, 2007)

I listen to a lot of secular music, and in a lot of ways don't even see much if any value in attempting to make the supposed distinction. But to the extent that people do, as far as music with _explicitly_ Christian lyrics goes, some absolute favorites of mine are Ray Boltz, Burlap to Cashmere, Caedmon's Call, Steven Curtis Chapman, John Elefante, Steve Fry, Shaun Groves, Jars of Clay, Ron David Moore, Rich Mullins, Bebo Norman, OC Supertones, Andrew Peterson, Mark Schultz, Russ Taff, Derek Webb and Paul Wilbur.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (May 16, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Extol are one of the better bands out there that I listen to, Undeceived was pretty much the perfect album in my books.


Yes. I think my favorite band of all time is Living Sacrifice.


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2007)

I'm a big fan of some of Stuart Townsend's songs.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (May 16, 2007)

caleb_woodrow said:


> Yes. I think my favorite band of all time is Living Sacrifice.


Oh yeah. I do love LS.

One thing you can say about Christian metal bands... they really hate sin


----------



## MICWARFIELD (May 16, 2007)

Saviour Machine
Scaterd Few
The Crucified
Dead Artist Syndrome (First album only)
Jars of Clay
Sixpence None The Richer
Tourniquet (first few albums)
Bride 
Paramaecium
Virgin Black


----------



## VaughanRSmith (May 16, 2007)

MICWARFIELD said:


> Virgin Black


Aussies!!!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 16, 2007)

Rich Mullins
John Michael Talbot
Michael Card
Charlie Peacock
Saviour Machine
Scaterd Few
Daniel Amos
77s
Just to name a few......
I listen to alot of different music anyway (both sacred and secular). I'm a music buff.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 16, 2007)

We listen to it sometimes but we hear a LOT of it in church (that's where I think it crosses the line.) We have some Kiwi friends who lent us some Hillsong material (out of Australia) and enjoyed much of it (some was pretty weak theologically). 

If you want some very balanced and placid views on it, listen to the following:

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=71503232513

It's a Free Pres minister named Stephen Hamilton - he's always pretty mild in his sermons.  

The sermon is called "CCM - The Devil's Device"


----------



## edb19 (May 16, 2007)

I listen to very little contemporary Christian music. I do like Third Day, but other than that . . . 

Some of us from my church were just talking about this the other day and something my pastor said stuck with me. He mentioned the fact that so many of the musicians are in their early to mid 20's and have little to no understanding of theology - yet they're writing songs that we incorporate into our worship as if they are theology.

I feel so blessed at my church - we have a couple of extremely gifted young men who put Scripture to music. As a result we have some great music that has the beauty and richness of the psalter with the more contemporary (for lack of a better word) music that many seem to like.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (May 16, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> We listen to it sometimes but we hear a LOT of it in church (that's where I think it crosses the line.) We have some Kiwi friends who lent us some Hillsong material (out of Australia) and enjoyed much of it (some was pretty weak theologically).


  

Please please please don't support these guys. They can sing about sin, and being saved from sin, but you don't have to dig much deeper until you realise that they have no idea what sin is at all. Here is a pretty good article I found on them from my diocese.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 17, 2007)

Vaughn, at first I looked at the article and thought "Hey, maybe these things are being pulled out of context, there are a number of chunks missing out of the quotes given there that may provide a redeeming context." Then I looked at the bibliography down below and saw some of the sources of those quotes:

"Brian Houston, You Need More Money: Discovering God’s Amazing Financial Plan for Your Life"

"Brian Houston, Prosperity with Purpose"

I think that gives a pretty clear picture of what his aims and attitudes are!

Cheers for that info, brother!


----------



## reformedman (May 19, 2007)

Kristine with a K said:


> I enjoy contemporary Christian music, with limitations. I don't indulge in bands like Sonic Flood where their praise songs _to God are rocky and shout'y. However, I don't have a 100% problem with rock music, just Whom it's directed to.
> _


_

My opinion is similar.
I believe that a world style music should be left for worldly things and subjects. I believe music directed to God for yourself or the congregation should be peculiar and different. I'm sure there's a ton of better verses but....
Acts 11:18 says, "And when they heard this, they quieted down, and glorified God, saying, "Well then, God has granted to the Gentiles also the repentance that leads to life."
This is not in context with ccm but just look at the first part please.
When there is a knowledge and awareness of God, when God is in your mind, there should be reflection and heartfelt glory with reverence and respect. I don't think you can sing "O for a thousand tongues to sing our great redeemer's praise" to the tune of VanHalen's Eruption or something similar.
My personal opinion is that Song's directed to God should be what we as humans associate with respect and reverence. If we were more violent on this earth and the norm was hyper activity and violence, then yes I believe we could honor God with VanHalen or The Who music, because we find that reverent. But currently, humans know that even-beated music, music that is mathematical in structure and volume, is what to us is reverent so that this becomes a way for us to approach him. Each country has its own method and I wouldn't tell the ijuma tribe in Africa that their music is too strong and beaty, because for them, its actually soothing as opposed to what they are used to.

In God's eyes, I'm sure that all our music; soft and loud, is all thilthy rags in his presence, but it all depends on the heart of the individual offering it, I'm not sure about this but that is just what I think.
_


----------



## Calvibaptist (May 19, 2007)

KMK said:


> I love CCM! You know, Sweet Comfort Band, The Resurrection Band, 2nd Chapter of Acts, Larry Norman, Phil Keagy, Michael Omatrian etc.





You forgot The Daniel Band, Messiah Prophet, and XSinner (oh, wait. They're still around).


----------



## Calvibaptist (May 19, 2007)

My current CCM favorites would be Third Day, Casting Crowns, etc. I have listened to a little of Red, DecembeRadio, Skillet, and other hard stuff but find them to sound very angry and have weak lyrics. If I am going to listen to angry, weak lyrics, I might as well turn on Nickelback and others.

I long for the days of the 80's hair-band style of music to come back...


----------



## aleksanderpolo (May 19, 2007)

I've always loved listening to Michael Card, especially his albums on OT, on the Life of Christ, and on the Book of Revelation. Wish he will do an album just on Psalms.

I am not sure if I should listen to John Michael Talbot though, does his theology show up in his lyrics?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 19, 2007)

aleksanderpolo said:


> I am not sure if I should listen to John Michael Talbot though, does his theology show up in his lyrics?



What I've listened too. Not a great deal. I've enjoyed his music for years. It's usually very contemplative stuff. Typical of a monk I guess.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 19, 2007)

KMK said:


> I love CCM! You know, Sweet Comfort Band, The Resurrection Band, 2nd Chapter of Acts, Larry Norman, Phil Keagy, Michael Omatrian etc.




I saw REZ back on their Lament tour. Good show, and a great album. 

Of course Glen Kaiser is still doing music but REZ as a musical entity has retired from what I read.


----------



## KMK (May 20, 2007)

tcalbrecht said:


> I admit I was never much of a CCM fan.
> 
> Many years ago I served as a board member for our local crisis pregnancy center, and we held a benefit concert with Phil Keaggy at a large church edifice in the community.
> 
> ...



Of course you have heard the 'urban legend' that when asked who the greatest guitar player in the world was, Jimmi Hendrix replied, "Phil Keaggy!" Don't know if it is true or not but we young christians sure were proud!


----------



## KMK (May 20, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> You forgot The Daniel Band, Messiah Prophet, and XSinner (oh, wait. They're still around).



I hadn't thought about the Daniel Band in years! Now that's CCM!


----------



## KMK (May 20, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> I saw REZ back on their Lament tour. Good show, and a great album.
> 
> Of course Glen Kaiser is still doing music but REZ as a musical entity has retired from what I read.



I believe you are right. I think Resurrection Band went the way of the Jesus Movement in general.

Believe it or not, I saw Sweet Comfort Band live at the Rainbow Music Hall in Denver circa 1981! I wish I could find some of the Res Band and Michael Omartian stuff nowdays. My vinyl is lonnng gone.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 20, 2007)

KMK said:


> Of course you have heard the 'urban legend' that when asked who the greatest guitar player in the world was, Jimmi Hendrix replied, "Phil Keaggy!" Don't know if it is true or not but we young christians sure were proud!




Not true I'm afraid, who Jimi acctually admited to apreciating as a guitarist was Billy Gibbons, not Phil Keaggy. This of course was way before ZZ Top fame.


----------



## Dwimble (May 20, 2007)

KMK said:


> Of course you have heard the 'urban legend' that when asked who the greatest guitar player in the world was, Jimmi Hendrix replied, "Phil Keaggy!" Don't know if it is true or not but we young christians sure were proud!
> 
> 
> MrMerlin777 said:
> ...



I read an article about Phil Keaggy 20+ years ago in Rolling Stone magazine, and it mentioned that. What it said actually happened was Jimi Hendrix was asked in an interview, "What's it like being the best guitarist in the world," and he responded by saying, "go ask Phil Keaggy." I imagine at the time, that was probably when Phil was with Glass Harp. I have no way of knowing if it is true, but the article certainly presented it as a factual...not just a story or urban legend. But in any case, Phil Keaggy is certainly a better guitarist than Hendrix ever was, regardless of the quote.


----------



## KMK (May 21, 2007)

Dwimble said:


> I read an article about Phil Keaggy 20+ years ago in Rolling Stone magazine, and it mentioned that. What it said actually happened was Jimi Hendrix was asked in an interview, "What's it like being the best guitarist in the world," and he responded by saying, "go ask Phil Keaggy." I imagine at the time, that was probably when Phil was with Glass Harp. I have no way of knowing if it is true, but the article certainly presented it as a factual...not just a story or urban legend. But in any case, Phil Keaggy is certainly a better guitarist than Hendrix ever was, regardless of the quote.



That's it! That is the exact quotation that I had heard, but had forgotten. I did not realize that it was from Rolling Stone.


----------



## KMK (May 21, 2007)

Here is an interesting article concerning the issue: http://www.snopes.com/music/artists/keaggy.asp

If true, this would explain the differences in people's memories about the incident.


----------



## Dwimble (May 21, 2007)

That's very interesting. I've never heard any of that stuff. The article I read in Rolling Stone was in the mid-80s and was specifically about Phil Keaggy, where it mentioned the Jimi Hendrix thing. I remember at the time being VERY interested in it and excited to see an article about him in Rolling Stone because I was a brand new Christian at the time and had just gotten his instrumental album _The Master and the Musician_, and the album set _How the West Was One_, with 2nd Chapter of Acts.

Of course it could certainly be possible that the Rolling Stone reporter who wrote the article could have been reporting that quote as factual when he himself might have been simply repeating in ignorance something that was already an urban legend by then. It wouldn't be the first time a reporter didn't check his sources. By this point the truth is probably lost forever...unless someone can call up Phil and ask him.


----------

